# What OS are you on?



## Atomic77 (Jul 26, 2015)

I was just wondering what OS people on these forums are using lately?  I am currently a windows 8.1 person my self. I was all about Windows vista from 2008 to December 26 2014.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 26, 2015)

Windows 10 Pro.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 26, 2015)

Windows 8.1 Pro


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hmm that's good so far it looks like people are pretty upto date even though I only got 2 replys so far.


----------



## cruxis (Jul 26, 2015)

Win 8,1 Pro. Waiting to see if win 10 worth it or not.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 26, 2015)

Windows 10 Pro...  will likely switch to linux if microsoft pushes the driver updates too hard though (like breaking my tweaks).


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Windows 8.1 Pro or Enterprise on most of my machines.
Windows 2012 R2 on a couple.
Windows 7 Pro on one.
Windows Vista Business on one.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 26, 2015)

Win 7 Home x2
Win 7 Pro
Vista


----------



## natr0n (Jul 26, 2015)

Win7 pro


----------



## Ebo (Jul 26, 2015)

wife: win 7 home

Me: win 8.1 pro

3 other machines on win 8.1


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 26, 2015)

PC: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Server: Windows Server 2012 R2 Standard Edition


----------



## Jetster (Jul 26, 2015)

Where's the poll?  94% will be 7 or 8

I have 4 rigs all with 7


----------



## HammerON (Jul 26, 2015)

Main pc: Windows 7 Pro
Crunching pc: Windows 7 Pro
Tablet: Windows 8.1
Laptop: Windows 7


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 26, 2015)

Wife's laptop: Windows 8.1.
My work laptop: Mac OS X 10.10.4
My personal laptop: Ubuntu Linux 14.04 LTS
My desktop: Windows 7 Pro & Ubuntu 14.04 LTS


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 26, 2015)

Win 7 Ult, Win 7 Ult, Win 7 Pro, Win XP. Fiancee's laptop running Win 8.1.
Oh, and a chromebook.


----------



## Frick (Jul 26, 2015)

Win 7 Pro.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 26, 2015)

Win 7 64 Pro, win 8 doesn't exist for me and i tolerate Win 8.1 64 Pro on my laptop just because the tablet we use at my job is under 8.1 and i needed to learn some functionality i didn't know
and 2 win XP Pro rigs ... (retro gaming and for fun ) and beware: "still hooked on the net" *dramatic music*
MacOSX 10.10.4 for the MBP early 2008 i have,
Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a spare rig somewhere (i still use it sometime ... thanks that thread remind me to fire it up)
i could also count the Raspbery Pi and the Shield Tablet since i use them with keyboard, mouse and pads on my TV as media center/ game streaming console ... or not

did the win 10 TP liked it reserved win 10 for both desk and laptop (mandatory updates ... well will see how it works, i have no problems with default update settings on win 7, but i doubt M$ will have a total control over graphic drivers update ... aka: not really a reason to switch totally to Linux)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 26, 2015)

7 pro , 7 ultimate . 7 Home premium , 10 pro for like 9 days...and then....ummmm..i smartened up 

There was a windows 8 ???


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 26, 2015)

win 10 pro on my main rig. 3 win 7 soon to be upgraded to 10 home on my other 3 pc's


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 26, 2015)

Windows 7 Home x64


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jul 26, 2015)

I'd love to go windows 10 but seeing as I now can't seem to boot the installer on usb (even though Windows 8.1 works) I can't


----------



## Pill Monster (Jul 26, 2015)

At home; W7 Ultimate, W10 Pro.  Still use W7 as my main OS.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 26, 2015)

Win xp pro ( acer laptop Down graded from Vista crap )
win 7 ( dell xps1710 laptop )
win 7 ( Xeon 5650 Desk top )
win 7 ( I7 860Desk top )
win 7 ( I5 760Desk top )


----------



## buildzoid (Jul 26, 2015)

Windows 7 Ultimate on all my machines


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 26, 2015)

Win 7 Pro on my main rig
and windows 7 32 bit on my old athlon rig


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 26, 2015)

laptop windows 7 home premium
gaming laptop windows 8.1
netbook windows xp


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 26, 2015)

I didnt  know we were doing windows versions for all systems in the house. Im too lazy.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 26, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> What OS are you on?


GNU/Linux Mint 17.

LOL!


----------



## wagana (Jul 26, 2015)

Windows 7


----------



## T.R. (Jul 26, 2015)

Ubuntu Mini Remix 14.04.1


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 26, 2015)

Two machines(incl main rig) are on W8.1 in our house.
2 machines on W7, 64 bit Home Edition.
1 server on WHS 2011.
One of those W7 machines will not be upgrading, due to a crucial program that operates between my server and HTPC need Media Center.
Our 8.1 machines are on the 364 day wait to see what happens with W10, while the remaining W7 mschine will upgrade as a W10 testbed.

A poll, with option for multiple selections would be good to add to this thread.


----------



## Deelron (Jul 26, 2015)

Main/Gaming: Windows 7 Pro
Wife's: OS X 10.10.4 / Windows 7 Ultimate
Media Server: OS X 10.7.5
Newbie Crunching Rig: Win 7 Pro

I'll probably wait for a bit on upgrading the main machine, I'm very much concerned about the auto updating drivers from Microsoft, I've had an optional driver update from Razer once (yeah, big shock) make my mouse work all strange before I tracked it down and removed it, it now sits happily unchecked when I run update.


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 27, 2015)

I was going to do a poll but then decided to see how it went with out it and also I was basically asking for the os on the main computer you were using but since people seem to have more then one computer I guess what people are posting is fine too.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 27, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> I was basically asking for the os on the main computer you were using but since people seem to have more then one computer I guess what people are posting is fine too.


My neighbor is running Windows 7.

LOL!


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jul 27, 2015)

...PACMAN... said:


> I'd love to go windows 10 but seeing as I now can't seem to boot the installer on usb (even though Windows 8.1 works) I can't



Managed to get this sorted after a week of trying so now on a fully activated Windows 10 and it's running great


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 27, 2015)

This needs a poll. I'm on 8.1 home, will be on windows 10 home ASAP.


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ok I added a poll and made it very specific.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 27, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> Ok I added a poll and made it very specific.


No love for GNU/Linux!? 

At least you did not put "OS X" there. LOL!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 27, 2015)

Win 7 Ultimate

i  beta tested 8/8.1 and havent used it since because i think W7 is a bloody good o/s.

All of my pcs run W 7 apart from one running Linux WINE.


my new mobo  (ASUS Rampage) arrives today, ssd will be W7


----------



## SNM (Jul 27, 2015)

Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit  :-D


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 27, 2015)

still run win 7 on netbook, old pentium 4, and desktop


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 27, 2015)

Let's see, one of my desktops (IBM 5150) runs IBM-DOS 3.30, my other desktop (custom 486DX) runs Windows 3.11(no Win3 love?) and MS-DOS 5.0, and my laptop runs MS-DOS 4.01.
If you're not running command-line, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Jborg (Jul 27, 2015)

OS/2 ............





Windows 7 for me.


----------



## peche (Jul 27, 2015)

Windows 7x64 ultimate English language ....
o all my rigs...


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 27, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> No love for GNU/Linux!?
> 
> At least you did not put "OS X" there. LOL!


That's what the spot on the poll called other means it means any other os not listed.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 27, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> That's what the spot on the poll called other means it means any other os not listed.


Then what Windows 98 and Windows 95 are doing there!? You clearly are a Windows enthusiast.

Seriously.

LOL!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 27, 2015)

main computer only poll ... oh well ... that's less interesting ...


----------



## peche (Jul 27, 2015)

there is people around the corner that use mac OSX but  hate linux because have never spend a little time with it, and also all the stereotypes about that OS,

...


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 27, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> main computer only poll ... oh well ... that's less interesting ...


How do you think it could be divided then?

And please, do you agree it is unnecessary to include Windows 98, Windows 95 and ME:






Windows 10, Windows 8.1, Windows 8, Windows 7, Windows Vista, Windows XP, Mac OS X, Linux, Unix, Windows (other)... Are good enough.

Just my opinion. LOL!


----------



## UltraS (Jul 27, 2015)

Windows 8.1 on my rig
Elementary OS Freya for my laptop


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 27, 2015)

Wot no Unix


Blue-Knight said:


> Then what Windows 98 and Windows 95 are doing there!? You clearly are a Windows enthusiast.


If every O S was listed the Poll Page would be 5 pages long 

Oh i got win 95 ( 3.1.1 upgrade  to win 95 on an old working lappy + Xp on another)
Most of my systems have more than one bootable hard drive with alternate O S installed


----------



## johnspack (Jul 27, 2015)

Only Win7 for a host.  Have almost every windows from 3 to 10 in vms.  I don't find 8-10 to be host worthy,  at least yet.  I ran XP64 until Win7 as I couldn't stomach Vista.


----------



## Slizzo (Jul 28, 2015)

8.1 on my current rig. Will update to 10 when I am able tomorrow.

7 was good, but 8.1 has been better for me. Less nagging when playing games (no "your aero settings have changed..." when I play games).


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jul 28, 2015)

My computer - Windows 7 Home Premium
Daughter's computer - Vista Home Premium

I may move up to Windows 10 with the free upgrade should DX12 actually be a big thing since I just got my 980Ti.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 28, 2015)

Or just look up the steam stats........


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 28, 2015)

Regular Windows 8.1 on both desktops and 2 laptops. Windows 10 Technical Preview on server/guinea pig C2Q computer. I have to agree with slizzo, 8.1 is a lot kinder to me during gaming, especially in some older games or crappier free MMOs that would trigger the Aero Basic scheme in Windows 7. I feel that Yosemite on my MB 2015 bests all of the above when it comes to general usability, though. OS X is alot more enjoyable with an SSD.


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 28, 2015)

Believe it or not back in the days before Microsoft and Windows became popular I had a computer called a Macintosh Classic 2 and even before that I had a apple 2c.


----------



## Dieinafire (Jul 28, 2015)

Personally I use windows 8.1 because I prefer the fps increase in games over Win 7


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 28, 2015)

Dieinafire said:


> Personally I use windows 8.1 because I prefer the fps increase in games over Win 7


Then why not move to GNU/Linux!?

LOL!


----------



## Dieinafire (Jul 28, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Then why not move to GNU/Linux!?
> 
> LOL!


 
Because not all games support linux. Windows 8.1 is the best gaming OS until Win 10 takes over down the road


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 28, 2015)

If anyone is using anything older than 7 on their main system on this site I would be amazed.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 28, 2015)

Dieinafire said:


> Because not all games support linux.


And not all games support Windows... LOL!


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 29, 2015)

My main system was actually a 2008 Windows Vista computer before I bought my  HP Envy in 2014 for Christmas.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 29, 2015)

- Linux Mint on my workstation, pc and laptop
- Windows 7 Ultimate on my pc
- Windows XP SP2 on my laptop


----------



## xvi (Jul 29, 2015)

Rebecca Black OS (Yes, it's a thing)

Server 1, Debian
Server 2, Ubuntu
Mini 3930k, Win 10 Preview
Desky, Win 10 Preview
Lappy, Win 10 Preview
x86 tablet, Win 8.1 Pro
SteamBox, SteamOS/Win 10 Preview

Work 1, Win 8.1
Work 2, Win 7
Work Mobile Speedtest box, Win 10 Preview
Work Server, VMWare ESXi (couple Server 2k3, various Linux)
Work Server 2, Server 2008 Std
Work Server 3 through a million, mostly Win 2k3.

The Win 10 Tech/Insider Preview has two main advantages for me. One, runs on practically anything and is pretty snappy. Two, the price.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 29, 2015)

Gaming Rig: Windows 8.1 Pro
Gaming Laptop: Windows 10 Pro
Work Laptop: Windows 8.1 Pro

My Dad's System: Windows 7 Ultrimate (32bit) (Needs a reinstall when he got time)
My Dad's Laptop: Windows 7 Pro (I think it's Win7 haven't used it for a long time)
My Sis' SSF System: Windows 7 Pro


----------



## natr0n (Jul 29, 2015)

Jumped on windows 10 today I really dig it, very snappy.


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2015)

I just got my update... Lol, fingers crossed. If things don't upgrade well, my system could use a reinstall anyways.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 29, 2015)

Server 2012/2012R2 Main
Windows 7 x64 laptop
Windows 8.1 Tablet

Server 2012 R2 Media server
Windows 7 x64 Testlaptop1
Windows 7 X86 Testlpatop2

Windows 8.1/7/Vista Tritest system 1 (for WLAN adapters)


Server 2012 Hubby's compie1
Vista Digital signage laptop for PRTG


VMs: (Hyper-v)
Windows 10
Server 2012R2
Server 08R2
Server 08
Vista
Vmware Vsphere


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 29, 2015)

I moved to windows 10 now


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 30, 2015)

Has anyone here ever used  Chrome OS I heard it was some kind of operating system that Google is making or has made.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 30, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> Has anyone here ever used Chrome OS I heard it was some kind of operating system that Google is making or has made.





> Chrome OS is an operating system based on the Linux kernel and designed by Google to work with web applications and installed applications.



I think you won't be interested.

LOL!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 30, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> Has anyone here ever used  Chrome OS I heard it was some kind of operating system that Google is making or has made.


It's what was on "Chromebooks." It's Gentoo-based, relatively light on resources, and the newer versions support android-based software as well. It's still active.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Main computer Windows 7 Home Premium
Desktop Windows 7 Home Premium
Desktop Windows 7 Home Premium
Laptop Windows 7 Home Premium
Laptop Windows 8.1 Home Premium


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 30, 2015)

Windows 10 Ftw marginal performance increase on all bench tests so far compared to 8.1 pro.
I too have had them all yawn.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 30, 2015)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Windows 10 Ftw marginal performance increase on all bench tests so far compared to 8.1 pro.
> I too have had them all yawn.


Did you install the latest AMD drivers after upgrading? As I understand it, any benefit from Windows 10 over 8.1 will come from WDDM 2.0. When I first upgraded it was still using the older drivers. I haven't had a chance to benchmark it since though. It feels like a nice upgrade from 7 though as I decided to skip 8 and 8.1.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah I did install the latest drivers and I am quite happy it all runs a bit smoother
I need to try some more games to be sure but it is a promising start.


----------



## Dieinafire (Jul 31, 2015)

Now I'm on win 10 can I change my vote? Lol


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 31, 2015)

Upgraded to Win 10 Pro today.


----------



## KainXS (Jul 31, 2015)

I upgraded all my pc's to 10 instead of the one that everyone shares(more than one account).


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 31, 2015)

Dieinafire said:


> Now I'm on win 10 can I change my vote? Lol


I suppose you can.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jul 31, 2015)

@Atomic77: Change your avatar. You are outdated.


----------



## patrico (Aug 1, 2015)

Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit


----------



## FYFI13 (Aug 1, 2015)

Windows 8.1 Pro on main rig
Windows 10 Home on a laptop (this weekend I'm going to upgrade it back to Windows 8.1)
Windows 7 Home on HTPC


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Aug 4, 2015)

Windows 10 Enterprise


----------



## Atomic77 (Aug 5, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> @Atomic77: Change your avatar. You are outdated.


I am not outdated I am a windows 8.1 person and that's what my avatar is saying.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Aug 5, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> I am not outdated


Windows 10 is out. All previous versions are now considered obsolete by myself.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 5, 2015)

damn! i want to test it on my laptop not on my desktop ... 

desktop has it already ready ... laptop is still ... waiting


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm on 7, but plan on upgrading to 10 after finishing my classes in a couple weeks.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 5, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> damn! i want to test it on my laptop not on my desktop ...
> 
> desktop has it already ready ... laptop is still ... waiting
> View attachment 67116


Why not go to the MS site and DL the installer package...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 5, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Why not go to the MS site and DL the installer package...


tried but got a : "something happened" on both


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 5, 2015)

Not migrating yet to W10 until Microsoft clears up how OEM licenses work. Currently I am looking at a worse-off situation because upgrading parts in W10 is going to destroy my license and going back to W7 is not easy, or so I read, it has a limited time period attached to it.

I am only upgrading when these issues are straightened out or until I feel W7 is lacking features. So far so good, don't feel any need to get W10 yet. There are too many inconsistencies and early adopters risks involved even though it seems to be a pretty decent OS.


----------



## AxGaming (Aug 5, 2015)

I am using windows10, installed above the 8.1 pro but still intend to do clean install


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 5, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Windows 10 is out. All previous versions are now considered obsolete by myself.


Win 7/8/8.1 are obsolete since the newer version has been released?
Tell me, how's that 9500GT and Celeron G1610 treating you?
And for that matter, according to your specs you don't even run Windows, and all you've done in this thread is crap all over everyone who _is_ running Windows.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 5, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Win 7/8/8.1 are obsolete since the newer version has been released?
> Tell me, how's that 9500GT and Celeron G1610 treating you?
> And for that matter, according to your specs you don't even run Windows, and all you've done in this thread is crap all over everyone who _is_ running Windows.


Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaa!  

You are my hero.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Aug 5, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Win 7/8/8.1 are obsolete since the newer version has been released?





			
				Blue-Knight said:
			
		

> Windows 10 is out. All previous versions are now considered obsolete *by myself*.






Random Murderer said:


> Tell me, how's that 9500GT and Celeron G1610 treating you?


Very well.



Random Murderer said:


> And for that matter, according to your specs you don't even run Windows


I do it in Virtual Machines. As the world forces me to do it (internet banking, work, etc).



Random Murderer said:


> and all you've done in this thread is crap all over everyone who _is_ running Windows.


OK. Sorry!


----------

